# How Much Is A Suunto Metron Worth???



## bornnslippy (Feb 20, 2008)

Im looking to sell my Suunto Metron that is in good condition but was wondering how much is it worth?

Thxs


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bornnslippy said:


> Im looking to sell my Suunto Metron that is in good condition but was wondering how much is it worth?
> 
> Thxs


There is a Suunto forum on their site, maybe you could try there ????

http://forum.suuntowatches.com/


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

To gauge value of various things I've always found it helpful to check where it would sell for previous examples.

You can search completed listings on eBay for example, so that should give you a ballpark figure to get started with.

You may want to check on diver specific forums with trading sections. Google for "diving forum uk" to find a few examples.


----------

